# Dubai Employment Visa



## Ravi_Sharma (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi...

I have joined a company in dubai last month in employment visa which is valid for 2months. Till now no medical test,Contract signing & Visa stamping and applying for resident visa had not been done.

Now i not feeling to contiune in this company want to change to another company, so is there any legal issue or penalty or banned.

please let me know as soon as possible.

Regards

Ravi


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Considering that you have only been with the company for just one month, I would say that it's a certainty that you will be hit with a labour of at least 12 months if you decide to leave and unfortunately, the Dubai dream would end right there!

If your company is taking their time, it's really up to you to chase them up and get them to put in your application. Request a meeting with your manager and just voice your concerns. having been here a month, I'm sure you are no doubt aware of how slow things are here!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Considering that you have only been with the company for just one month, I would say that it's a certainty that you will be hit with a labour of at least 12 months and unfortunately, the Dubai dream would end right there!
> 
> If your company is taking their time, it's really up to you to chase them up and get them to put in your application. Request a meeting with your manager and just voice your concerns. having been here a month, I'm sure you are no doubt aware of how slow things are here!


That is a long time, my medical is on Sunday and I arrived last Thursday. 

Get on to your manager and let him know because you will get fined if it reaches the 60days - not your company!

Alternatively try and book your own medical.


----------



## Ravi_Sharma (Sep 25, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> That is a long time, my medical is on Sunday and I arrived last Thursday.
> 
> Get on to your manager and let him know because you will get fined if it reaches the 60days - not your company!
> 
> Alternatively try and book your own medical.




Thanks for your reply ....................


----------



## Ravi_Sharma (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for your quick reply......................................

but tell me what after one year of service..................... is there any banned for the same


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ravi_Sharma said:


> Thanks for your quick reply......................................
> 
> but tell me what after one year of service..................... is there any banned for the same


Depends on whether your employer gives you No Objection Certificate or not! You actually need your old employer's permission to take up a new job and if you fail to obtain that, then you will get hit by a labour ban. There is an artcle on Gulf News. If you search for it, you will find plenty of information about changing jobs on there.

Are you that unhappy in your job? Surely, this visa situation can be resolved amicably without resorting to such drastic measures! Sometimes, you have to take the initiative to get things done. Some companies are quite happy to let things drag and unless you push them, you won't get nowhere!


----------

